# Necessary actions when feeding raw



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey, I'm a new comer to feeding my dog raw. I'm starting it in about 2 weeks and was wondering what necessary things I need to do when feeding raw, I.E. cleaning the bowls right after etc
What should I expect and what should I do to provide the best care for myself as well as my pup...
Thanks


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

The number one thing I would advise is that you disinfect your work area after every feeding, I just use Lysol wipes. The dogs can handle a lot of Bactria its the humans in the house you gotta watch out for. 

this of course goes for using Anti bacterial cleaning solutions for your floor and anywhere the raw food touches.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First: kill the animal you want to feed to your dog. Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I use safe meat handling practices whenever I prepare and/or feed raw. I usually prep about 1 month's worth of meals at once, so I have to do the major clean up less often. I wipe down any surfaces with bleach, and soap and water them after. (With lots of hand washing in between, too!) When we do meals, I use a vinegar solution to wipe down my dog's face (and paws if she used them), and to clean out the bowl after. The bowl gets run through the dishwasher once every couple weeks. 

I do a lot more clean up than a lot of raw feeders! I'm a little paranoid, and share my living space with people who are also concerned, so I don't mind it a bit. Some people do even more clean up than I do, but just figure out whatever you're comfortable with. Just be sure you keep the possible toxicity of any cleaning agent in mind when you're wiping things down. That's why I use a vinegar solution for anything Lena comes in contact with.

If you're on Facebook, I would highly recommend joining the "Raw Feeding Community" group - there are a lot of knowledgeable people on there, and everyone has always been friendly and willing to help. Their group files are a wealth of information too, and have a lot of great guides and info sheets for new raw feeders!


----------



## adominguez (Mar 3, 2010)

The first time I tried feeding my dogs raw meat, it was such a bad experience, as it included vomiting and diarrhea. Our dogs are not in the wild but domesticated and I think its not the same anymore. So I won't try that again.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Theres not much you need to do in regards of the dogs side apart from the basics. Eg make sure place is clean. And also nothing different you need to do when haqndleing raw meat for your self. As long as everything is kept clean you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

adominguez said:


> The first time I tried feeding my dogs raw meat, it was such a bad experience, as it included vomiting and diarrhea. Our dogs are not in the wild but domesticated and I think its not the same anymore. So I won't try that again.


This is not correct. The reason many vets don't like raw feeding is because it's not done properly. There is a right way and a wrong way. 

Some dogs will not do well on raw for various reasons, domestication is not on of them.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> First: kill the animal you want to feed to your dog. Sorry, couldn't resist that one.



Okay....that is one for the books......

Prey model might argue against that perhaps.....


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Treat the dog's meal exactly as the same you would your own meal as far as cleaning goes.....except the cooking part.


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

adominguez said:


> The first time I tried feeding my dogs raw meat, it was such a bad experience, as it included vomiting and diarrhea. Our dogs are not in the wild but domesticated and I think its not the same anymore. So I won't try that again.


What did you feed them the first time ??


SuperG


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

SuperG, a prey model raw diet should *not* be about feeding live animals. (Euch!)  

Prey-model raw feeders try to mimic the ratios of meat/bone/organ naturally found in a whole animal, either by feeding a whole animal (Whole prey) or by feeding different cuts of meat and organs to make up all the parts of the whole ("franken prey). "Hardcore" prey model raw feeders generally don't feed veggies, and often don't supplement, either. 

I feed based on Prey model raw - I'm a "franken prey" feeder. I feed veggies on a whim if we have extra in the house, and only supplement Bug-off Garlic and Nupro Silver (for light joint support, and so my dog will actually _eat_ the garlic).


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Mesonoxian said:


> SuperG, a prey model raw diet should *not* be about feeding live animals. (Euch!)
> 
> Prey-model raw feeders try to mimic the ratios of meat/bone/organ naturally found in a whole animal, either by feeding a whole animal (Whole prey) or by feeding different cuts of meat and organs to make up all the parts of the whole ("franken prey). "Hardcore" prey model raw feeders generally don't feed veggies, and often don't supplement, either.
> 
> I feed based on Prey model raw - I'm a "franken prey" feeder. I feed veggies on a whim if we have extra in the house, and only supplement Bug-off Garlic and Nupro Silver (for light joint support, and so my dog will actually _eat_ the garlic).


Ummm ya SuperG!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is nice to have an area prepped but you'll learn as you go. I have an old kitchen counter in my garage, a garbage can and a utility sink (to wash the dishes and to thaw out the food over night) along with the dog food freezer and a small college-dorm-sized fridge on the counter to put in the thawed meats for the next feeding. Above the counter on the wall as shower caddy with the supplements, utensils, roll of paper towels and household rubber gloves. On the counter an empty tissue box with leftover plastic grocery bags, to put in bloody wrapping and plastic so it won't smell during the week before garbage day. In the drawers I store the washed and dried ziplock bags for future use. I have everything within a few square feet and it works well for me.
None of that stuff ever gets in the house.
Hope this gives you some ideas. Good luck, you will love feeding your dog this good stuff. Besides that it is healthy it is so much more fun than throwing a cup of kibble in the bowl. And seeing your dog crunch all that meat and bones away is so satisfying. But that is MHO. Don't forget to take of the collar so he/she can swallow the big pieces. Deja easily swallows a one pound piece of tripe. 
OK, I'll stop,


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

We are getting tubes of raw ground up meat. The refer to it as a medley. 
It comes in a sleeve and you squeeze out what you need to feed the Dog. Obviously cleaning the bowl is important. Do I need to wipe her face when she is done Eating?


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.raawenergy.com
Scroll to the bottom and you'll see a video of how the Food comes


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly I think people worry too much... The most I ever do is just wipe down the counters with a vinegar/water mix and wash out their bowls a few times a week with warm water and soap. Never been sick. 

As far as dogs getting sick it is probably what you fed, when first starting with raw you should go slow and start with skinless chicken and feed a higher bone content, chicken quarters and backs work nicely when transitioning. Domestic dogs digestive system is almost identical to wolves, the only thing that may be different is that can handle more carbs and veg matter 'if' that. They shouldn't eat raw because Wolves do though, they should eat it because it's what their system is designed for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Honestly I think people worry too much... The most I ever do is just wipe down the counters with a vinegar/water mix and wash out their bowls a few times a week with warm water and soap. Never been sick.


Agreed.
None of our family has ever gotten sick and the dogs sometimes have dug up buried raw food that has been hidden for more than a week. Raw green tripe, never a problem. Once in a while I use bleach for the sink and the counter but that's it.
I still pet my dog after she ate, no matter what it was....It might improve our own immune systems as well.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> SuperG, a prey model raw diet should *not* be about feeding live animals. (Euch!)



Who'd a thunk ????? 

So what do I do with the 4 goats, 2 cows, 14 chickens and 20 rabbits I have penned up in the family room?


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kaia9514 said:


> We are getting tubes of raw ground up meat. The refer to it as a medley.
> It comes in a sleeve and you squeeze out what you need to feed the Dog. Obviously cleaning the bowl is important. Do I need to wipe her face when she is done Eating?


I assume the "medley" you are buying has the appropriate % of organ and bone besides the meat. Many of the selections don't cite any organ in them...


SuperG


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Kaia9514 said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting tubes of raw ground up meat. The refer to it as a medley.
> ...


Hey, email from company:
Start with chicken medley, just a suggestion.
Our Medleys use the 80 10 10 mixture meaning
80% Meat with fine ground bone,
10% innards = liver, kidney, heart, some blends tripe and
10% Veggies.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Heart and tripe are not considered organs in raw feeding. You would need to know the meat - bone ratio; the 80% doesn't give you this information. Seems like a lot of veggies as dogs don't need them.
What is the name of the company that you get it from? Just because it comes in a handy tube, doesn't mean it is balanced.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Heart and tripe are not considered organs in raw feeding. You would need to know the meat - bone ratio; the 80% doesn't give you this information. Seems like a lot of veggies as dogs don't need them.
> What is the name of the company that you get it from? Just because it comes in a handy tube, doesn't mean it is balanced.


Yep i agree.



Just sayin!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SuperG said:


> Who'd a thunk ?????
> 
> So what do I do with the 4 goats, 2 cows, 14 chickens and 20 rabbits I have penned up in the family room?
> 
> ...


Petting zoo? They need to earn their keep somehow.


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey the company is raaw energy. I need to put my pup on something that's not gonna hurt her belly and kibble seems to do that. It's gotta be a step up from kibble regardless, right?


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> SuperG said:
> 
> 
> > So what do I do with the 4 goats, 2 cows, 14 chickens and 20 rabbits I have penned up in the family room?
> ...


Haha! I dig the petting zoo idea, maybe host some farm-themed parties? Live and interactive décor!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Kaia9514 said:


> Hey the company is raaw energy. I need to put my pup on something that's not gonna hurt her belly and kibble seems to do that. It's gotta be a step up from kibble regardless, right?


Well... yes and no. 

Feeding an unbalanced raw diet can be very detrimental to your dog! A little wiggle room within the diet can be had for any individual dog. However, working from the generally accepted guideline ratios, and then tweaking them for your dog's individual needs, is paramount to your dog getting the benefits of a raw diet.

A less varied diet (limited protein sources, for example) is not optimal, but definitely a step up from kibble. Due to my budget and limited freezer space, I can't source the nice, organic, free-range meats that many raw feeders prefer to feed. Would I like to? Oh yeah! But what I'm feeding is definitely a step up from kibble, in my book.

If you're wanting to feed something pre-made, and are unable to find a balanced raw product, then feeding some of the Raaw Energy as a supplement to the kibble would be better than nothing.

I'm big on crossing my Ts and dotting my Is, but the fear of possibly hurting my dog from feeding an unbalanced raw diet is a big part of what drove me into a lot of extra research before I switched. Some people jump right in and just trouble shoot along the way (and have little to no trouble), but I'm a bit of a research addict in the first place. :groovy:


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm definitely learning a lot from everyone here. I greatly appreciate all the help. The problem is I can't reaply afford the seriously expensive raw diets that I have come across. 
on the raaw energy menu, they have organ meat for purchase as well as raw boneS. Could I supplement her meals with those options. 
Does anyone know of another raw source that won't break the bank that seems like a better choice? Keep in my mind that this is $110 for 80 lb of chicken
Thanks


----------



## KPK (Jan 28, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> I'm definitely learning a lot from everyone here. I greatly appreciate all the help. The problem is I can't reaply afford the seriously expensive raw diets that I have come across.
> on the raaw energy menu, they have organ meat for purchase as well as raw boneS. Could I supplement her meals with those options.
> Does anyone know of another raw source that won't break the bank that seems like a better choice? Keep in my mind that this is $110 for 80 lb of chicken
> Thanks


It is harder in the city as most grocery stores do not even have a real butcher anymore. Unfortunatley the majority of meat is now pre packaged and you would be better off not seeing how its processed and where it comes from.

I would look to see if there are any Asian or Hispanic markets in your local area.They will most likely have a nice variety of organ meats and at a very cheap price.

As far as cleaning goes I think alot of people go a bit over board. My dogs usually end up dragging the food all over the patio while they are trying to tear the meat apart from the bones.Nothing more than a hose down every now and then.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm with the others - I clean my kitchen the same way I do when I cook for myself, and I wash their bowls in hot water/soap when done. I often feed outside, but if I feed in a crate, I wipe down afterwards. That's it.


----------

